# Ranitomeya reticulata - Advanced



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

_Ranitomeya reticulata_*:*

*Difficulty:* Advanced - Due to size and speed, and stress after a move. Large juveniles and adults are not uniquely difficult to keep when compared to other similarly sized frogs, but due to the difficulty associated with breeding, tadpoles and young froglets, these frogs are to be considered for the advanced frogger.


*Location & History:* Yurimaguas, Huallaga river, northern Peru in the Loreto province. Discovered Boulenger, G.A. (1883) (1)


*Descriptions & Behavior:* 14-16mm. The anterior dorsal surface of the frog is bright red with reticulated limbs and ventral surface. Females are slightly larger than males, and have a more round appearance.

*'Standard'* - The classic red backed _R. reticulata_ that has been in the hobby for years, and is represented by a few different bloodlines. Occasionally some animals are produced from these frogs that retain the juvenile markings into adulthood, but this is just variation in the population and not a common trait.

There were also some true "striped" animals in the hobby years ago, and it is unknown if there is still a sustained breeding population of these animals.

New importations of farm raised animals from Peru are being brought in through the INIBICO and Understory Enterprises (UE) projects, and these animals with known localities should be kept separate from even identical seeming animals already present in the hobby, as its likely they are from different populations.
With many of the new imports these codes will become increasingly important. We owe the hobby to be responsible and keep these morphs true. Without this, sustaining these animals in the hobby will be virtually impossible. 

For an explanation of the UE codes used below please click here!

*DR-CIN-F1 'Standard UE'* - The classic _R. reticulata_ now with locality data! Read more at the UE profile...

*DR-STRCIN 'Spotted UE'* - These animals are from a population that retains the juvenile black spotted pattern on the back into adulthood. Read more at the UE profile...


*General Care:*
Temperature range of 70-80º F during the day; nighttime temp drop of up to 10º F if possible

_R. reticulata_ are not known to defend territories in the wild (3) but group captive housing is not always without losses.

Retics utilize both the floor and vertical space of their enclosure. A thick layer of leaf litter is recommended for vivarium floor where the frogs tend to spend most of the daylight hours. Bromeliads and vertical space are utilized intermittently during the day, but the frogs will retreat to the middle and upper levels at night.


*Breeding & tadpole Care:*
2-3 eggs laid as often as every 7-10 days.

Black film canisters oriented horizontally close the enclosure floor, with or without a small pool of water. Some have had success with mating in bromeliads Males will call (faint buzzing) from the film canister/bromeliad and females if receptive will enter, and large gatherings of multiple frogs (males and females) at the breeding location may occur if housed in groups. Young breeding frogs may require a significant period of time before laying viable eggs (some accounts up to 12 months).

Tadpoles may exhibit cannibalism and should be housed individually. (2) Tadpoles are also very “delicate” and prone to infection. There are two periods of development that are critical and during which high mortality rates may be experienced: the first 4 weeks of growth (starting at time of fertilization) and the final stages of metamorphosis and the first few weeks of froglet growth. Due to the small size of the froglets, a readily available supply of springtails is essential for young froglets. Stunted and wingless melanogaster can be fed when froglets are a little older.


*Pictures:
'Standard'*





















































*'Standard' froglet*








*DR-STRCIN 'Spotted UE'*
















[
References:
(1) www.poison-frogs.com, dart poison frogs, vivaria, plants, together with lots of pictures, films and more. Orchids, bromelia's, mosses, descriptions of dendrobates leucomelas, azureus, pumilio, tinctorius, auratus and how to breed frogs but also fruit
(2) http://www.natures-web.org - Tor Linbo
Walls, Jerry G. Jewels of the Rainforest – Poison Frogs of the Family Dendrobatidae.
Neptune City, NJ: T.F.H. Publications, 1994.
(3)(PDF) Home range behaviour in male and female poison frogs in Amazonian Peru (Dendrobatidae: Ranitomeya reticulata)

Contributers:
Robb Melancon (Rmelancon), David Martin (dmartin72), Darren Meyer and Oz (rozdaboff) 
Kyle Kopp (kyle1745)
Egg & Tad photos by: Greg Strait (_GREASER_)
Corey Wickliffe (kerokero) 

If you would like to see any updates or modifications to this care sheet please let myself or a moderator know.

Last reviewed December 2021 by @Socratic Monologue .


----------

